# Hello from Canada!!



## RaynelleM (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!

I am from Toronto, Canada, the birthplace of MAC and am 24 yrs. young 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! I have always loved using make-up and playing around with different looks and colours but only really got into MAC a few years ago. I actually vowed to never buy any more MAC eyeshadows after I got my first two quads (palettes) as they were a little too expensive for me at the time. Thankfully that didn't last too long and now I am definitely becoming more and more addicted to MAC and am so happy to have found Specktra!

I have a small collection at the moment (24 eyeshadows, 1 foundation, 1 concealer, 1 ccb, prep & prime 1 for face, 1 for eyes & 1 for lashes, 1 paint, 4 brushes, fix + and a brush cleanser) but am looking to expand especially as I will be taking make-up and special effects courses next year (I'm currently saving up for them but it's so hard esp. with all the new MAC stuff coming out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) to hopefully become a MUA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I've already been browsing around and have found so much helpful and interesting info! I am looking forward to chatting with you all!!


----------



## lil.white.lie (Sep 21, 2007)

Well hello from Quebec and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra my fellow T-dotter


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Sep 21, 2007)

*Sup in da T.Dot...*

*





 to Specktra, and now you are offically addicted... hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## msmack (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello fro Van Island!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 21, 2007)

YAHH another Toronto Gal!!! ohh where are you planning to take classes?


----------



## melliquor (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 21, 2007)

Welcome from another TO newbie


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey There! Welcome to the community


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome


----------



## RaynelleM (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_YAHH another Toronto Gal!!! ohh where are you planning to take classes?_

 
Thanks for the welcome everyone!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning on taking the classes at Ryerson. I'm going to do them part-time as I work full-time. The teacher has done work on the t.v. show "The Twilight Zone" and for the musical "Cats" so I'm really excited about that!


----------



## ivorygleam (Sep 25, 2007)

yay... lots of toronto people! 
welcome to specktra... there are lots of lovely ladies with great advice here


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Lotsa Torontonians on here! :woots: wooooot


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_Thanks for the welcome everyone!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm planning on taking the classes at Ryerson. I'm going to do them part-time as I work full-time. The teacher has done work on the t.v. show "The Twilight Zone" and for the musical "Cats" so I'm really excited about that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do you know what time they are offering these classes? I work during the day and I've always wanted to take classes on the side.  does ryerson have a website for it with more info?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 26, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!!!!*~*


----------



## RaynelleM (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_do you know what time they are offering these classes? I work during the day and I've always wanted to take classes on the side. does ryerson have a website for it with more info?_

 
I think they are Mon and Wed, 5:30 to 10:30. I know that there are 3 courses that start in September and you would have to take them in order. But, I did speak to her earlier this year and she said if you really wanted to take the 3rd course first (as it is only offered in the summer … and that way you can finish all 3 by December) she would write a letter of permission allowing you to do so. You would have to have some make-up background to take the 3rd one first but she was really nice and said she would teach me the stuff I needed to know from the first 2 courses on the side. The only reason I didn’t end up doing it this summer is because I didn’t have enough $$ saved up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 It’s about $3000 in total, not including the kits, etc. that you would have to buy.

She also co-ordinates a similar part-time program at Seneca. I just picked Ryerson as it’s closer to my work and home.

Go to ce-online.ryerson.ca and look under Programs. It’s the first one on the list, it’s called “Advanced Make-Up Artistry and Special Effects”.


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, welcome. I just moved to the GTA myself and I'll be taking classes at Sheridan College in January.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## RaynelleM (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jadedragonfly* 

 
_Welcome, welcome. I just moved to the GTA myself and I'll be taking classes at Sheridan College in January._

 
If I still lived in Mississauga I would probably go there too … but I live downtown now so it’s too far!!


----------



## jadedragonfly (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_If I still lived in Mississauga I would probably go there too … but I live downtown now so it’s too far!!_

 

Yeah definitely understandable, It's quite the commute from Mississauga to downtown TO, I don't do it often unless I want to go to the Mac Pro on Queen St.


----------



## RaynelleM (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jadedragonfly* 

 
_Yeah definitely understandable, It's quite the commute from Mississauga to downtown TO, I don't do it often unless I want to go to the Mac Pro on Queen St._

 
LOL That store is quickly becoming my second home!! I work in the area so I'm always dropping in to look at stuff and sometimes buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think the one at Bay & Bloor carries Pro stuff too but they should really open one in Mississauga or atleast carry Pro items in the Square One store cuz it's such a long trip to come d/t ... some of the girls that work there have never even been to the Pro store!!


----------

